# Message From The Year 2021 - Please Open Thread



## CYRUS DRESDEN 2 (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello all,

I really don't know how to explain to you what I am about to explain, but I am going to try my best. Please do NOT dismiss this thread as the work of demented lunatic, drunken fool or drug-taking psycopath.

The information I need to relay to you is of paramount importance for the future of all mankind and I need you to accept this message with the uppermost maturity and objectivity. Please don't accept the information I am about to give you just because I am asking you to. You must approach everything I say with a critical mind. You must question every letter and word and compare the information and predictions I give you with everything you know about the world of politics, current economic affairs and basic civilian life in the year 2009.

I am asking you.. no, I am BEGGING YOU to give your complete and devout attention to this thread as the information you will find within it could decide the fall of the dial between your salvation or your doom.

Today is November 29th 2009 (in your time construct).

As things stand, you have just under 2 years to save yourselves and the
future of all mankind (including me) from the bonds of slavery.

You have to trust me. Everything I intend to expound upon WILL happen and you need to prepare yourselves and inform your loved ones of just what lies around the corner.

Please forgive me if I sound overly-drastic. The last thing I want to do is give you bad dreams or scare you. However, if you knew just a slither of the things I know, then I am sure you would take the same dire approach.

I am willing to help you WAKE UP. I am willing to shed a light in the darkest corners of your foresight in anticipation of a possible future. However you must take on board ALL of the information I feel you need to know in order to save the future of your children, grandchildren, great granchildren and so on..

My name is CYRUS DRESDEN and I am contacting you from the city of London. The year is 2021. If you want to ask me questions about how I am communicating with you (which I am sure you will) that's fine, but please don't let this distort your attention from the actual information I need you take on board.

I'm not going to go into too much detail in this opening message, but hopefully this can be the first of a succesfull number of messages in which you can learn the ESSENTIAL details of what awaits you in the coming months.

I'll cut to the chase:

YOU ARE IN GRAVE DANGER AND YOU MUST REACT BEFORE IT'S TOO LATE.

You only have 2 years to turn things around.
2 years and 1 chance.
After that, all of mankind will be doomed forever.

Your freedom and the world as you know it are hanging by a thread.
Please trust me.

This is not a prophecy, it is a promise.

I have a series of directives which you need to follow.
But first of all, I relay you with a simple question:

Is there anybody there?


Cyrus.


----------



## blu (Nov 29, 2009)

I thought IPv4 would be phased out by then?


----------



## xsited1 (Nov 29, 2009)

CYRUS DRESDEN 2 said:


> ...
> 
> But first of all, I relay you with a simple question:
> 
> ...



We're here.  What's up, man?


----------



## CYRUS DRESDEN 2 (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello all, 

how are things?

First of a series of simple questions to you:

Picture yourself two years from now. You are living in the United States of America.
It's a typical day. Describe to me what you see yourself doing..


----------



## Fizz (Nov 29, 2009)

i give you a simple task to prove that you are in london in 2021.

1. send me a PM and ask me for my email address.
2. send an email to the provided address with the contents stating the winning New Jersey Lottery Megamillions for December 1, 2009.

i will get back to everyone on december 2nd and confirm that you are indeed writing to us from 2021. i will also spend a large portion of my winnings spreading the message you wish to be spread.


----------



## xsited1 (Nov 29, 2009)

CYRUS DRESDEN 2 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> how are things?
> 
> ...



I'll probably be cleaning the rat cage.  It seems like I'm always cleaning the rat cage...


----------



## CYRUS DRESDEN 2 (Nov 29, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> CYRUS DRESDEN 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all,
> ...





And are you doing so as a free man?


----------



## xsited1 (Nov 29, 2009)

CYRUS DRESDEN 2 said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > CYRUS DRESDEN 2 said:
> ...



Hell no!  My wife tells me what to do and I do it.  This is a what I look like most days:


----------



## KittenKoder (Nov 29, 2009)

blu said:


> I thought IPv4 would be phased out by then?



We're already phazing it out ... upgrade to IPv6.


----------



## CYRUS DRESDEN 2 (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm pleased to see that you have maintained a good degree of humour. 
Hold on to that, you will need it.

Do you have children? And if so, are they free?


----------



## xotoxi (Nov 29, 2009)

Any relation to Harry Dresden?


----------



## Modbert (Nov 29, 2009)

CYRUS DRESDEN 2 said:


> I'm pleased to see that you have maintained a good degree of humour.
> Hold on to that, you will need it.
> 
> Do you have children? And if so, are they free?



Nope, I will have sold them to China for a Hummer.


----------



## Polk (Nov 29, 2009)

I'll bite. Start with the details.


----------



## JenyEliza (Nov 29, 2009)

Please tell us the conditions on the ground in London, 2021.  They must be dire if you are reaching back 12 years into our time to warn us.

What is your nationality?  Where were you born and when?

Who is President of the United States in 2021?

Who is Prime Minister of the UK in 2021?

Who is President of the EU in 2021?

Who is Prime Minister of Australia in 2021?

Who was right?  The Global Warming Alarmists?  Or the Sceptics?  
(as I am sure this all be settled in your time, it is just now breaking wide open as a scandal in our time that Scientists have been at the root of faked data showing the world was warming, when the only thing being cooked were their numbers).

How have you managed to punch through the space/time contiuum to reach into 2009?  

I am very interested in your response and have may other questions.  I have great interest in what you have to say.  Please share.

Thanks.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 29, 2009)

CYRUS DRESDEN 2 said:


> Do you have children? And if so, are they free?



we have a word for people that ask how much for a child.

the word is pedophile.


----------



## JenyEliza (Nov 29, 2009)

CYRUS DRESDEN 2 said:


> I'm pleased to see that you have maintained a good degree of humour.
> Hold on to that, you will need it.
> 
> Do you have children? And if so, are they free?



I have 15 year old twins.  They are quite free (as in they are NOT in violation of family/house rules and are NOT grounded at the moment).   They are in our family room playing video games as I type.

Why do you question our children's freedom?


----------



## JenyEliza (Nov 29, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> CYRUS DRESDEN 2 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm pleased to see that you have maintained a good degree of humour.
> ...



You would, Doggiebreath!  

Let the man warn us, please.  Some of us are interested in what Dresden has to say.


----------



## Modbert (Nov 29, 2009)

JenyEliza said:


> You would, Doggiebreath!
> 
> Let the man warn us, please.  Some of us are interested in what Dresden has to say.



Haven't you seen any of the documentaries from the future?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nY56DeVMGyw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Fizz (Nov 29, 2009)

JenyEliza said:


> Please tell us the conditions on the ground in London, 2021.  They must be dire if you are reaching back 12 years into our time to warn us.
> 
> What is your nationality?  Where were you born and when?
> 
> ...



i dont feel like waiting until 2021 to see if he's right. he obviously has internet access. just look up the headlines of the NY Times on December 1st, 2009 and tell us what it is today. it should be really easy for him to prove that he has knowledge of the future. (future for us. its the past for him).


----------



## CYRUS DRESDEN 2 (Nov 29, 2009)

Polk said:


> I'll bite. Start with the details.



Very good indeed.

that's the kind of approach. 
Be practical : Hit first, hit fast, hit hard.

Okay, so where do I start... 

You are headed for disaster. And unless you react now, you will be enslaved forever. 

A glimpse into the future: 

Two years from the now the US Dollar will be worthless, any single person in the US who has a slither of debt (mortgage, credit cards, personal loans) will lose everything, including their dwellings. 

There will be civilian uprest, the declaration of martial law and the complete and ABSOLUTE takeover of the USA by a ruling corporate machine.

They are already 75% of the way there having already taken over all the banks, the car industry, the media. They already own the politicians (all of them, congress, both parties which are nothing but the two sides of the same coin) and also the military. 
With their control of the real estate market they will effectively own YOU.


----------



## JenyEliza (Nov 29, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> > You would, Doggiebreath!
> ...



No, we don't watch that shit.  We watch Zombie movies!  

Perhaps Dresden is going to tell us the Zombies are coming?  My twins tell me this all the time.  They even have a Zombie Survival Manual that they encourage me to read often.

The game they're playing is a Zombie game.  They want to be ready to kill Zombies when the time comes.


----------



## California Girl (Nov 29, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> CYRUS DRESDEN 2 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm pleased to see that you have maintained a good degree of humour.
> ...



You're supposed to be a leftie, Dog. Hummers are soooo right wing!


----------



## JenyEliza (Nov 29, 2009)

CYRUS DRESDEN 2 said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > I'll bite. Start with the details.
> ...



Any other warnings?  Anything we aren't already aware of?


----------



## JenyEliza (Nov 29, 2009)

JenyEliza said:


> Please tell us the conditions on the ground in London, 2021.  They must be dire if you are reaching back 12 years into our time to warn us.
> 
> What is your nationality?  Where were you born and when?
> 
> ...



Would you mind answering MY questions, Magic Dresden?


----------



## California Girl (Nov 29, 2009)

CYRUS DRESDEN 2 said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > I'll bite. Start with the details.
> ...



Oh, I'll go with that..... maybe not taking over the military but.... yea.... so what is it that we are supposed to do?


*Crosses fingers and hopes we're supposed to revolt - I love a good revolution*


----------



## Si modo (Nov 29, 2009)

It's the Zombie Apocalypse.








I mean, how cool is that?


----------



## Fizz (Nov 29, 2009)

CYRUS DRESDEN 2 said:


> Two years from the now the US Dollar will be worthless, any single person in the US who has a slither of debt (mortgage, credit cards, personal loans) will lose everything, including their dwellings.
> 
> There will be civilian uprest, the declaration of martial law and the complete and ABSOLUTE takeover of the USA by a ruling corporate machine.
> 
> ...



hmmm....

so...... eh..... if the dollar is worthless and the mortgages are in dollars wouldnt it be really easy to sell something, like a watch or something, in a currency that is not worthless (say the chinese yuan) and get the equivalent of 5 million worthless dollars and pay off your mortgage?

sorry to inject logic into the conversation.


----------



## CYRUS DRESDEN 2 (Nov 29, 2009)

A very few will CONTROL the fate of many.

The richest and most powerful of men are scheming against YOU (humanity).

They lurk in the shadows and pull the strings. Their ultimate objective is: total and absolute CONTROL of every human being on the face of this planet. Their plan has been developed over decades and now it is coming to its ultimate realization. 

How are they going to achieve this? By implementing a single WORLD GOVERNMENT, sustained by a World Police Force.

Over the past years you will have seen the birth of the European Union. 
Correct me if I'm wrong.. 
You are currently witnessing the birth of the new NORTH AMERICAN ALLIANCE which unites the USA with Canada and Mexico. Similar unions have been implemented in Africa and Asia. 

When the time is right, all four of these unions will be linked together to form a brand new WORLD GOVERNMENT.

Be warned, if such a project is completed (and it will be, TWO YEARS from now) then the freedom of mankind will be lost forever.

You only have 2 years to react. You must inform everyone you know. You must unite. You must become politically involved otherwise your freedom and independence will be lost forever.

How do the Elite plan to take over the world and establish the world government?

By shocking and scaring mankind. 
The USA however is the key to everything. 
It is the USA that will feel the brunt of everything at first. 
Once the Elite control the USA they will control the world.

How do they plan to take over the USA?
They will do so by stealth not by force.

The Elite are in control of the world economy. 
Their most immediate goal is to destroy the US Dollar. 

Read the newspapers and you will see that this already happening.
Over the next year (2010) you will see the value of the dollar drop to its knees, until it is practically worthless. Americans will need to carry sack loads of dollars to their grocery stores just to buy half a load of bread. 

Over the past few years the US government has favoured crazy spending by Americans who have racked up uncalculable debts on credit cards and personal loans. 

When the dollar crashes, many many americans will be left homeless and begging for food.  

The Elite own EVERYTHING: banks, media, miltary, government and now they are going to OWN YOU too. Most simple Americans do not own their houses. They pay MORTGAGES. These mortgages (loans) are owed to banks (thus to the Elite). When the dollar crashes the mortgage payers will not be able to keep up their repayments. They will own nothing but worthless pieces of paper know as Dollars. The banks therefore will close in and REPOSSESS their homes as collateral.   

At this point there will be civil unrest in America. Thousands of homeless and panic-struck citizens will rebel. And that is when..
MARTIAL LAW will be implemented. 

Innocent Americans will be rounded up by HOMELAND SECURITY officers and put in.. GULAGS! Sorry, I should have used the "official" word: FEMA internment camps.

"FEMA". Does that ring a bell? FEMA is the Federal Emergency Agency, supposedly. In truth, it is the menacing entity which will manage the rebellion of all the American citizens. 

900 FEMA internment camps have recently been built by the American Government. They are situated in remote locations scattered throughout the nation, heavily guarded and enclosed by barb-wired fencings. They are currently empty..  

But they won't be empty for long.

Once the US is complete turmoil, Americans will beg for a 
new currency. And that is when the so-called "AMERO" will be introduced. It is a currency that will replace the dollar and will 
be used in the US, Canada and Mexico. 


So, after the Elite have managed to ENSLAVE the entire Northern American Union, they will then turn to the rest of the world.

They will start a war (The Third World War).

The war will initially involve Iran (who, by the way, have recently abandoned the use of the US dollar when selling crude oil) and Israel, but will soon expand to incorporate all four of the major unions (European, Asian, African and American).

After the war, the gloomy depression and the bad dreams of millions of people across the globe, the Elite's masterplan will come full circle.

Leaders across the globe (who are nothing but puppets of the overlords) will vote in favor of a WORLD GOVERNMENT to bring to mankind the utopia of world peace. The theory being: if there is just one government on the face of the Earth, there can only be one army. And if there is just one army, that single army will have NOBODY to fight against therefore there can NEVER be another war, EVER.

This sounds so beautiful and appealing doesn't.
Nonetheless..

YOU MUST NOT BUY IT!!!!!!!

Because if you do, the freedom and independence of all mankind will be lost FOREVER!!!


YOU MUST WAKE UP!!

You only have 2 years, and 1 chance.

Do not live to regret these days.


----------



## California Girl (Nov 29, 2009)

How about giving us a major headline or world event that happens within the next 7 days so we can verify what you say? That should be simple enough.


----------



## Polk (Nov 29, 2009)

Right wingers shouldn't throw rocks at this guy. He's saying the same thing you are. He's just claiming to say it from the future.


----------



## Polk (Nov 29, 2009)

Cyrus, are you friends with John Titor?


----------



## California Girl (Nov 29, 2009)

Polk said:


> Right wingers shouldn't throw rocks at this guy. He's saying the same thing you are. He's just claiming to say it from the future.



I'm not throwing rocks. I'm geniunely interested in what he has to say. Asking for a headline from next week should not be hard to obtain for him and easy for us to verify - if he gives us the date and media source.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 29, 2009)

sorry, your ramblings are of a paranoid and delusional nature. if you really are from the future we need proof.

if you cant prove it then everyone will simply come to the conclusion that you are a raving lunatic and not believe anything you say.

if you really want us to believe your statements and change things in the next two years you really need to give us proof that what you say is correct.


----------



## random3434 (Nov 29, 2009)

Polk said:


> Right wingers shouldn't throw rocks at this guy. He's saying the same thing you are. He's just claiming to say it from the future.



LOL-I was just thinking the same thing! He sounds no different than the other right wing nutters who post on here. 


He's my new favorite n00b!


----------



## CYRUS DRESDEN 2 (Nov 29, 2009)

Dubai and all other Saudi Arabian nations will fail over the next 6 months (their crude oil contracts are stipulated in dollars). 

You will see a juvenile program implemented by the government in which mandatory civil (for now) service will be expected of all american youths. This will be the first in a series of steps to implement martial law. Martial Law will also be carried out by tracking every US citizen, first by putting a chip inside your passports (wherever your passport is, you are) then in a few years by giving you vaccinations (for diseases spread by the government itself) in which they will insert microscopic chips inside your body.


----------



## random3434 (Nov 29, 2009)

CYRUS DRESDEN 2 said:


> Dubai and all other Saudi Arabian nations will fail over the next 6 months (their crude oil contracts are stipulated in dollars).
> 
> You will see a juvenile program implemented by the government in which mandatory civil (for now) service will be expected of all american youths. This will be the first in a series of steps to implement martial law. Martiasl will also be carried out by tracking every US citizen, first by putting a chip inside your passports (wherever your passport is, you are) then in a few years by giving you vaccinations (for diseases spread by the government itself) in which they will insert microscopic chips inside your body.



Tell us more Cyrus Dresden, Harry's brother!


----------



## JenyEliza (Nov 29, 2009)

JenyEliza said:


> Please tell us the conditions on the ground in London, 2021.  They must be dire if you are reaching back 12 years into our time to warn us.
> 
> What is your nationality?  Where were you born and when?
> 
> ...



My questions are certainly reasonable.  Something to confirm you are telling us the truth.  Ir would be a pity if you're really just from 2009.  I'm certainly interested in 2021 (wherein my children will be almost 27, and I will likely be a Grandmother, as I will be 59 years old).

Doc Brown asked Michael J. Fox no less in 1955 in the film, "Back to the Future."  

Remember when Doc Brown of 1955 asks who is POTUS in 1985?  Michael tells the 1955 Doc Brown that Ronald M. Regan is POTUS...?  GREAT scene!


----------



## California Girl (Nov 29, 2009)

CYRUS DRESDEN 2 said:


> Dubai and all other Saudi Arabian nations will fail over the next 6 months (their crude oil contracts are stipulated in dollars).
> 
> You will see a juvenile program implemented by the government in which mandatory civil (for now) service will be expected of all american youths. This will be the first in a series of steps to implement martial law. Martial Law will also be carried out by tracking every US citizen, first by putting a chip inside your passports (wherever your passport is, you are) then in a few years by giving you vaccinations (for diseases spread by the government itself) in which they will insert microscopic chips inside your body.



Dubai is already collapsing. We need something that we can not know that happens within the next 7 days so we can verify who you are. Shouldn't be hard. Just give us a headline, a date and the media source.


----------



## Modbert (Nov 29, 2009)

It's all up to you John Connor.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 29, 2009)

CYRUS DRESDEN 2 said:


> Dubai and all other Saudi Arabian nations will fail over the next 6 months (their crude oil contracts are stipulated in dollars).



already happening, dude. tell us something that is going to happen that we dont already know. be specific. exact date and time, exact names, etc.



CYRUS DRESDEN 2 said:


> You will see a juvenile program implemented by the government in which mandatory civil (for now) service will be expected of all american youths. This will be the first in a series of steps to implement martial law. Martial Law will also be carried out by tracking every US citizen, first by putting a chip inside your passports (wherever your passport is, you are) then in a few years by giving you vaccinations (for diseases spread by the government itself) in which they will insert microscopic chips inside your body.



in the next week?!! 

give us something we can use in the next week to prove you have knowledge of the future.

don't be vague. i can predict that sometime in the next year it will rain heavily in London.

see, i can tell the future too.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 29, 2009)

The paradox of the "person from the future", is that if they actually changed things, then they wouldn't be here in their past (our present), because things would be different.


----------



## JenyEliza (Nov 29, 2009)

CYRUS DRESDEN 2 said:


> Dubai and all other Saudi Arabian nations will fail over the next 6 months (their crude oil contracts are stipulated in dollars).
> 
> You will see a juvenile program implemented by the government in which mandatory civil (for now) service will be expected of all american youths.  *(our Marxist President has already been shot down on this one)*
> 
> ...



See comments above.


----------



## CYRUS DRESDEN 2 (Nov 29, 2009)

The only advantage you have right now is your number. Humanity outnumbers the corporate beast 7 billion to one. 

This nonetheless is a reason of concern for the Elite. Like I've warned you their objective is ultimate control. In order to achieve this they have decided to "get rid" of 85% of the world population. The less people there are the easier it is to control the planet.

 This is NOT a joke. 

As a matter of fact they have already started as we speak. They will achieve population reduction by stealth. They will create diseases and give you "vaccinations". DO NOT accept these vaccinations as they will gradually lead to your demise. Be aware of the air that you breath as they will start spraying the skies with toxic chemicals from high altitude aeroplanes, they will also add all sorts of chemicals to your foods and especially the water you drink. By creating a common healthcare system they will single out the weakest of the Americans according to the medical records and taregt them for extermination.

Try to eat food from the land. Try boost your immune system, get in shape, learn to defend yourselves and whatever happens over the next year you MUST, i repeat, you MUST avoid giving up your weapons as the law they will try to sell you will effectively erase all your chances of defending yourselves.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 29, 2009)

California Girl said:


> CYRUS DRESDEN 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Dubai and all other Saudi Arabian nations will fail over the next 6 months (their crude oil contracts are stipulated in dollars).
> ...



I want headline from tomorrow.
I work fast like that.


----------



## random3434 (Nov 29, 2009)

CYRUS DRESDEN 2 said:


> The only advantage you have right now is your number. Humanity outnumbers the corporate beast 7 billion to one.
> 
> This nonetheless is a reason of concern for the Elite. Like I've warned you their objective is ultimate control. In order to achieve this they have decided to "get rid" of 85% of the world population. The less people there are the easier it is to control the planet.
> 
> ...



I think this is Pubis folks!


----------



## Modbert (Nov 29, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> I think this is Pubis folks!



He wandered around in the woods for two weeks, saw "the light", and has made his way back to USMB.


----------



## California Girl (Nov 29, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> CYRUS DRESDEN 2 said:
> 
> 
> > The only advantage you have right now is your number. Humanity outnumbers the corporate beast 7 billion to one.
> ...



Is this because of your Super Powers?


----------



## CYRUS DRESDEN 2 (Nov 29, 2009)

Communication is everything. The internet as you know it will only exist for another 2 years. After that, it too will cease to exist. I gather none of you has yet to hear about INTERNET 2 (the goddamn thing) . It will be implemented in 2011 and it will be owned by private corporations and it will be heavily taxed. Everything will be censored. You will NOT be able to communicate with each other and you will not know what is really happening in the world as all the mainstream media (tv, radio, newspapers) will only feed you the stuff they want you to hear.

YOU MUST GET POLITICALLY INVOLVED. 

YOU MUST GET AS MANY JUDGES, LAWYERS AND CLEAN "POLITICIANS" INVOLVED AS POSSIBLE.

YOU HAVE 1 SINGLE OBJECTIVE: YOU NEED TO CLEAR OUT THE CONGRESS, AND GET EVERY SINGLE SEAT OCCUPIED BY A WORTHY, HONEST AMERICAN AND THEN RE-INSTATE THE CONSTITUTION.

PLEASE, I BEG YOU!


----------



## Modbert (Nov 29, 2009)

CYRUS DRESDEN 2 said:


> Communication is everything. The internet as you know it will only exist for another 2 years. After that, it too will cease to exist. I gather none of you has yet to hear about INTERNET 2 (the goddamn thing) . It will be implemented in 2011 and it will be owned by private corporations and it will be heavily taxed. Everything will be censored. You will NOT be able to communicate with each other and you will not know what is really happening in the world as all the mainstream media (tv, radio, newspapers) will only feed you the stuff they want you to hear.
> 
> YOU MUST GET POLITICALLY INVOLVED.
> 
> ...



Spoiler Alert: 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Sp-VFBbjpE[/ame]


----------



## JenyEliza (Nov 29, 2009)

Why are you not answering our questions?


----------



## California Girl (Nov 29, 2009)

CYRUS DRESDEN 2 said:


> Communication is everything. The internet as you know it will only exist for another 2 years. After that, it too will cease to exist. I gather none of you has yet to hear about INTERNET 2 (the goddamn thing) . It will be implemented in 2011 and it will be owned by private corporations and it will be heavily taxed. Everything will be censored. You will NOT be able to communicate with each other and you will not know what is really happening in the world as all the mainstream media (tv, radio, newspapers) will only feed you the stuff they want you to hear.
> 
> YOU MUST GET POLITICALLY INVOLVED.
> 
> ...



I'm all for that! Whether it's the end of civilization or just because the current bunch are corrupt assclowns, but you need to give us some proof. 

One headline - from any major media outlet - UK, US, whatever - and a date within the next week so we know.


----------



## Oddball (Nov 29, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> CYRUS DRESDEN 2 said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKR64NR67q4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## CYRUS DRESDEN 2 (Nov 29, 2009)

You want proof? 

How about I give you some proof from your very own past!!

Goddamn it. WAKE UP!!

The people you are dealing with are of the most evil nature.They didn't think twice about killing JFK, about killing 3 thousand innocents by slamming military planes into the twin towers. The murdered Princess Diana because she was spoiling their "plans", they masterminded Oklahoma City, they even used the technological advances at their disposal to funnel a tornado and create a national disaster in New Orleans in order to panic the nation and start practising martial law.

You want proof? 

My past hasn't happened for you yet. I could write anything.

But I'm gonna give you some proof from your very own past which you failed to recognize.

1 year before the Oklahoma bombing occured a book was written in which the main character is a terrorist who blows up the Oklahoma building. The characters name was Tom McVey. 

The book came out 1 year before the attack happened!!!!   WAKE UP!!

The book is the following: The Final Jihad: When the "Best of the Worst" Finally Come for Us 
by Martin Keating (brother of Governor Keating of Oklahoma)
Martin Keating should have been put on the stand in the OKC bombing trials but he wasn't.

Also, 1 year before Katrina struck New Orleans a movie was shown on HBO called "Oil Storm".
It narrates everything that happened with Katrina in New Orleans. Again, this docu-drama was aired 1 year prior to the actual event.

Everything has been planned for you, well in advance. Just like what is going to happen over the next 2 years. 

PLEASE YOU MUST LISTEN TO ME!

I ONLY WANT TO HELP YOU.


----------



## California Girl (Nov 29, 2009)

CYRUS DRESDEN 2 said:


> You want proof?
> 
> How about I give you some proof from your very own past!!
> 
> ...



I'm not asking for anything unreasonable - I don't want winning lotto numbers or anything that I can't prove or disprove. One headline - doesn't even have to be a major event - just one headline from one newspaper - any major newspaper - from the week commencing 11/30/09. Should not be hard.


----------



## blu (Nov 29, 2009)

they caused katrina?


----------



## CYRUS DRESDEN 2 (Nov 29, 2009)

I've tried my best.

Now I understand why you lost the goddamn war! The history books say that you were so easily enticed because all you could do with your lives was watch MTV (don't even know what that is..) and play videogames. I just hope they were war games. You might need the trigger practise..

You are doomed. 

You just won't listen will you?!


----------



## alan1 (Nov 29, 2009)

CYRUS DRESDEN 2 said:


> You want proof?
> 
> *How about I give you some proof from your very own past!!*



Nope, doesn't work, people asked for proof from the future you idiot.


----------



## Modbert (Nov 29, 2009)

CYRUS DRESDEN 2 said:


> I've tried my best.
> 
> Now I understand why you lost the goddamn war! The history books say that you were so easily enticed because all you could do with your lives was watch MTV (don't even know what that is..) and play videogames. I just hope they were war games. You might need the trigger practise..
> 
> ...



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFENgb2zOn4[/ame]


----------



## alan1 (Nov 29, 2009)

CYRUS DRESDEN 2 said:


> I've tried my best.
> 
> Now I understand why you lost the goddamn war! The history books say that you were so easily enticed because all you could do with your lives was watch MTV (don't even know what that is..) and play videogames. I just hope they were war games. You might need the trigger practise..
> 
> ...



To bad your best didn't include any proof that you are from the future.  Dumbass, you just earned what you have in the future.


----------



## JenyEliza (Nov 29, 2009)

CYRUS DRESDEN 2 said:


> I've tried my best.
> 
> Now I understand why you lost the goddamn war! The history books say that you were so easily enticed because all you could do with your lives was watch MTV (don't even know what that is..) and play videogames. I just hope they were war games. You might need the trigger practise..
> 
> ...



I'm listening, but you haven't told anything we haven't heard before.  

WHO is the Prime Minister of the UK in 2021?

Did Prince Charles or Prince William take the Crown when Queen Elizabeth died?

WHO is President of the US in 2021?

What is your nationality?  WHEN and WHERE were you born?

WHY don't you know what MTV is?  If you were born anytime before 2009, you would know.  If you were born after 2009, you would be less than 12 years old, not an adult in 2021.

These seem like simple questions you should easily be able to asnwer.  Why don't you answer?

Of course, we can't verify them because we don't have that DAMNED INTERNET 2.

:::::::::::::sighs in exasperation::::::::::::::::::


----------



## California Girl (Nov 29, 2009)

CYRUS DRESDEN 2 said:


> I've tried my best.
> 
> Now I understand why you lost the goddamn war! The history books say that you were so easily enticed because all you could do with your lives was watch MTV (don't even know what that is..) and play videogames. I just hope they were war games. You might need the trigger practise..
> 
> ...



I'm listening. You said you would be happy to provide any proof that we asked for. Now admittedly, some people asked for stuff that was kinda pointless. I don't think I'm doing that. 

One headline. Any major UK or US media outlet. Any date within the next 7 days - doesn't even have to be a major story. Just one headline. Not hard.


----------



## JenyEliza (Nov 29, 2009)

California Girl said:


> CYRUS DRESDEN 2 said:
> 
> 
> > I've tried my best.
> ...



You saying I'm asking pointless shit, woman?  Why I oughttta NegRep you into oblivion!


----------



## California Girl (Nov 29, 2009)

JenyEliza said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > CYRUS DRESDEN 2 said:
> ...



 No, just that we can't verify anything you asked. 

But, you neg me, and it'll hurt you more than it will me, Jeny!!!


----------



## JenyEliza (Nov 29, 2009)

California Girl said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Well, don't you want to know if Charlie or William are King?  Seems you would be interested since you're living in the UK in 2009.  



> But, you neg me, and it'll hurt you more than it will me, Jeny!!!



That's OK....I have friends now.  Lotsa them.  They will help me.


----------



## JenyEliza (Nov 29, 2009)

You still with us Future Dude?


----------



## CYRUS DRESDEN 2 (Nov 29, 2009)

JenyEliza said:


> CYRUS DRESDEN 2 said:
> 
> 
> > I've tried my best.
> ...





Haven't you read a single word. For crying out loud.

EVERY NATION WILL LOSE ITS SOVEREIGNTY.  

There is no USA. There is no UK. There is nothing but one WORLD GOVERNMENT.

There is NO Prime Minister.

With regards to the royal family they were ousted. They bought lots of land in Colorado just before the war in order to be closer to the "shelter".

The "SHELTER" was an underground city built beneath an International Airport in Colorado. It was a brand new Airport in Denver which had miles and miles of underground tunnels where all the Elite and their puppet world leaders hid during the war. 

Is there a single intelligent person on this board?
Or am I just waisting my time?


----------



## California Girl (Nov 29, 2009)

JenyEliza said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > JenyEliza said:
> ...



I have no interest whatsoever in the next monarch, or even if there is no monarch. I met Charlie - had dinner at Highgrove, don'tcha know.... he's an ass. But Wills is hot. 

And, when it comes to friends - you maybe don't wanna go there. Just in case some of them like me too.


----------



## JenyEliza (Nov 29, 2009)

CYRUS DRESDEN 2 said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> > CYRUS DRESDEN 2 said:
> ...



So WHO is in charge of the ONE WORLD GOVERNMENT?

And where were you born and when?

How old are you in 2021?  Do Mummy and Daddy know you are playing on that DAMNED INTERNET 2?


----------



## CYRUS DRESDEN 2 (Nov 29, 2009)

Okay I've tried my best to talk to you all. To inform you. 
I wish I was there with you in person so you could look into my eyes and realise that what I'm saying is truth.

I'm trying to find the names of the people who during your era tried to set you on the right path. I have a couple of names of Londoners here. However with regards to the U.S the only name I have managed to find from my records is that of a priest. His name is either Lindsay or "Lindsey" Williams and apparently he tried to guide you in the right direction at the last minute. You might want to try and track him down or even go and see him if he really does exist in your time construct. 

But I honestly don't think you will. Not one of you has asked me a single question relating to what is about to happen to you over the next 2 years. You just don't care about yourselves or the lives of your loved ones do you?

It begs to be asked, do you deserve freedom?


----------



## JenyEliza (Nov 29, 2009)

Well, Dresden, it seems you are trying to convince us to save OUR skin and YOURS.

So far your discussion has been underwhelming and not very compelling.  

In our "time construct" there are people we call "Conspiracy Theorists" who thrive on inflaming and scaring the shit out of people for no real good reason, via made up stories of conspiracy.  They tend to be dismissed as nut-jobs and lunatics and you sound an awful lot like one.

I would like to believe that if you are telling us the truth that you will give us the information we need to act upon it and save all mankind.  But so far....you are but another helicopter pilot amonst many in our time construct (people from my time know what I mean by helicopter pilot) and it is not so easy to discern who is a nutter and who is not.  

You are going to have to help us if we are to believe you.


----------



## AllieBaba (Nov 29, 2009)

Unsaved mankind is doomed anyway, and the only salvation is through Christ.

So that puts that silliness to bed.


----------



## CYRUS DRESDEN 2 (Nov 29, 2009)

Okay Jeny you seem to be the only objective person here.

I'm trying to trigger a reaction in you. but I'm doing it for your own sake and that of your loved ones. Are you really telling me that you couldn't care less if two years from now there's going to be a war and that your family and future generations have already been ear-marked for slavery?

In 2009 most of your constitution has already been thrown down the toilet. Doesn't this bother you? 
How can you be so inactive. Can't you see where your nation is headed? Let me ask you a simple question: what is the current debt of the USA?


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 29, 2009)

cyrus dresden 2 said:


> okay i've tried my best to talk to you all. To inform you.
> I wish i was there with you in person so you could look into my eyes and realise that what i'm saying is truth.
> 
> I'm trying to find the names of the people who during your era tried to set you on the right path. I have a couple of names of londoners here. However with regards to the u.s the only name i have managed to find from my records is that of a priest. His name is either lindsay or "lindsey" williams and apparently he tried to guide you in the right direction at the last minute. You might want to try and track him down or even go and see him if he really does exist in your time construct.
> ...



have you seen my baseball?


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 29, 2009)

CYRUS DRESDEN 2 said:


> Okay Jeny you seem to be the only objective person here.
> 
> I'm trying to trigger a reaction in you.




I'm always trying to trigger my reaction in her


----------



## random3434 (Nov 29, 2009)

CYRUS DRESDEN 2 said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> > CYRUS DRESDEN 2 said:
> ...



 

I've been telling everyone who will listen on here about the Denver Airport!

FINALLY, someone gets it! 

Denver International Airport


----------



## Modbert (Nov 29, 2009)

Andrew2382 said:


> have you seen my baseball?



Yay!


----------



## alan1 (Nov 29, 2009)

CYRUS DRESDEN 2 said:


> Okay Jeny you seem to be the only objective person here.
> 
> I'm trying to trigger a reaction in you. but I'm doing it for your own sake and that of your loved ones. Are you really telling me that you couldn't care less if two years from now there's going to be a war and that your family and future generations have already been ear-marked for slavery?
> 
> ...



And you seem to be the only person here from the future, yet you have the same failing that all the rest of us have.  Just like me and the rest, you can't cite a future news article and name the source.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 29, 2009)

please message me next weeks powerball numbers


----------



## CYRUS DRESDEN 2 (Nov 29, 2009)

In order for me to establish what kind of intelligent humans I'm dealing with, can anyone here tell me what the Patriot's Act is?

It has gone down in history as being the law which practically removed independence from beneath the American people without them even knowing about it.


----------



## random3434 (Nov 29, 2009)

CYRUS DRESDEN 2 said:


> In order for me to establish what kind of intelligent humans I'm dealing with, can anyone here tell me what the Patriot's Act is?
> 
> It has gone down in history as being the law which practically removed independence from beneath the American people without them even knowing about it.



The New World Order, an Overview


----------



## JenyEliza (Nov 29, 2009)

CYRUS DRESDEN 2 said:


> In order for me to establish what kind of intelligent humans I'm dealing with, can anyone here tell me what the Patriot's Act is?
> 
> It has gone down in history as being the law which practically removed independence from beneath the American people without them even knowing about it.



In a nutshell, the Patriot Act was designed to provide law enforcement with a means to stop Islamofacist Terrorists from attacking Americans again, ala 11/9/2001 (September 11, 2001).  At least that was what we were told when this legislation was passed.  

What do YOU know about it?

And again....I ask.  What nationality are you?  Where and when were you born?


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 29, 2009)

CYRUS DRESDEN 2 said:


> In order for me to establish what kind of intelligent humans I'm dealing with, can anyone here tell me what the Patriot's Act is?
> 
> It has gone down in history as being the law which practically removed independence from beneath the American people without them even knowing about it.



apparently in the future liberals are idiots as well.

The future does look bad


----------



## CYRUS DRESDEN 2 (Nov 29, 2009)

Jeny do you believe in REAL terrorists?
Do you believe in Al Quada?

Can you not see past the smoke and screens?
Because if you can't, then I've really got my work cut out for me..


----------



## alan1 (Nov 29, 2009)

CYRUS DRESDEN 2 said:


> In order for me to establish what kind of intelligent humans I'm dealing with, can anyone here tell me what the Patriot's Act is?
> 
> It has gone down in history as being the law which practically removed independence from beneath the American people without them even knowing about it.



In order for you to prove you are from the future, just fucking do it.
Oh wait, you are in idiot.
Never mind.


----------



## Oddball (Nov 29, 2009)

David Icke, is that you?


----------



## random3434 (Nov 29, 2009)

I understand you Cyrus my love:


Illuminati News Welcome Page


----------



## JenyEliza (Nov 29, 2009)

CYRUS DRESDEN 2 said:


> Jeny do you believe in REAL terrorists?
> Do you believe in Al Quada?



Of course.  Who do you believe committed 11/9/2001?

Do you know of a fella called Osama bin Ladin (or Laden as some spell it)?

See what you can find on him.  Do we catch and kill him?



> Can you not see past the smoke and screens?
> Because if you can't, then I've really got my work cut out for me..



I doubt everything the government does.  Especially with our current Marxist President Obama and the horrific things he's done to America in just under one year.

And....yes, your work IS cut out for you if you are relying on Americans in 2009 to save their skin....and the skin of the world in 2021.  A more apathetic public there has never been.


----------



## CYRUS DRESDEN 2 (Nov 29, 2009)

Andrew instead of simply insulting me why can't you at least try break down al the information I have given you thus far and prove that it doesn't combine with your current succession of events.

As you can everything DOES tie in to everything else. The dots do form a pattern. And the greater picture is there staring back at you if only you would wake from this banal and quite frankly childish behaviour. Trust me, when you are forced to to work for the government in a short while you will soon grow up.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 29, 2009)

CYRUS DRESDEN 2 said:


> Andrew instead of simply insulting me why can't you at least try break down al the information I have given you thus far and prove that it doesn't combine with your current succession of events.
> 
> As you can everything DOES tie in to everything else. The dots do form a pattern. And the greater picture is there staring back at you if only you would wake from this banal and quite frankly childish behaviour. Trust me, when you are forced to to work for the government in a short while you will soon grow up.




i will when you answer my question


Have you seen my baseball?


----------



## Oddball (Nov 29, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> CYRUS DRESDEN 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay Jeny you seem to be the only objective person here.
> ...


Hell, I'd take the final score from the Pittsburgh vs. Baltimore game about to be played.


----------



## AllieBaba (Nov 29, 2009)

CYRUS DRESDEN 2 said:


> Andrew instead of simply insulting me why can't you at least try break down al the information I have given you thus far and prove that it doesn't combine with your current succession of events.
> 
> As you can everything DOES tie in to everything else. The dots do form a pattern. And the greater picture is there staring back at you if only you would wake from this banal and quite frankly childish behaviour. Trust me, when you are forced to to work for the government in a short while you will soon grow up.




Those dots are symtomatic of not enough oxygen reaching  your brain. I suggest you sit with your head between your knees for the next 3 weeks until they go away.


----------



## CYRUS DRESDEN 2 (Nov 29, 2009)

For your current government to implement change by stealth and not force, they need to create such mass hysteria, and mass fear in the people in order for them to take extreme measures. They create a fake terrorist, carry out some sort of depraved action themselves (they, the government demolished the twin towers) then when everyone is panicking and screaming for protection they implement the solution. A solution to a problem that never existed in the first place. 

The solution= more power to police, more control over personal data, less civilian rights,

The police can now enter your house without a warrant and take you away in the middle of the night without having to explain a thing to anybody. The president can declare martial law any time he wants without the approval of the congress. Is that a democracy? Sounds more like a dictatorship. And guess
what..

 it IS.

It is the most infamous dictatorship in history. 

And it doesn't matter whether your named Clinton, Bush or Obama. They ALL BELONG to the same cartel. 

The greatest gift the overlords have given you is the ILLUSION OF CHOICE.


----------



## Oddball (Nov 29, 2009)

CYRUS DRESDEN 2 said:


> For your current government to implement change by stealth and not force, they need to create such mass hysteria, and mass fear in the people in order for them to take extreme measures. They create a fake terrorist, carry out some sort of depraved action themselves (they, the government demolished the twin towers) then when everyone is panicking and screaming for protection they implement the solution. A solution to a problem that never existed in the first place.
> 
> The solution= more power to police, more control over personal data, less civilian rights,
> 
> ...


I figured that out quite some time ago.

Now, if it's not too much trouble, what's the final score on the Steelers v. Ravens game tonight?


----------



## CYRUS DRESDEN 2 (Nov 29, 2009)

Why hasn't a single one of you questioned why there are 900+ brand new FEMA concentration camps recently developed throughout the nation?

What is their purpose? 

I know these questions are nasty but you need to be asking them. Just like you need to be asking yourselves questions regarding serious issues like fluoride added to the water. (PS fluoride will not help you prevent tooth decay, it will calcify your pineal gland and turn you into numbed zombies and ultimately kill you) or maybe issues like Eugenics, oops pardon me, I meant "Planned Parenthood". 

But that's okay carry on laughing and making these pathetic remarks. 
Not a single one of you can carry a serious discussion. 

That's fine, you just enjoy yourselves whilst you can. 
You'll need to have fond memories of the days when you were free.


----------



## Modbert (Nov 29, 2009)

Ohh a FEMA concentration camp believer. This is the gift that keeps on giving. 

Question is, who's sock puppet is he?


----------



## random3434 (Nov 29, 2009)

Chemtrails, an Introduction


----------



## JenyEliza (Nov 29, 2009)

CYRUS DRESDEN 2 said:


> Why hasn't a single one of you questioned why there are 900+ brand new FEMA concentration camps recently developed throughout the nation?
> 
> What is their purpose?
> 
> ...



I thought you were here to share information with us that will help us save mankind.

If you have info on these alleged FEMA camps, please share pertinent information--like their locations for one.  We can't hit out at imaginary ghosts......


----------



## Oddball (Nov 29, 2009)

CYRUS DRESDEN 2 said:


> Why hasn't a single one of you questioned why there are 900+ brand new FEMA concentration camps recently developed throughout the nation?
> 
> What is their purpose?
> 
> ...


I'm going to be traveling through eastern Wyoming and along I-90 in South Dakota and Minnesota next week. Care to bring me up to speed on any camps along that route, so I can see for myself?


----------



## CYRUS DRESDEN 2 (Nov 29, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzUvFRZH7mg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Silfy (Nov 29, 2009)

CYRUS DRESDEN 2 said:


> In order for me to establish what kind of intelligent humans I'm dealing with, can anyone here tell me what the Patriot's Act is?
> 
> It has gone down in history as being the law which practically removed independence from beneath the American people without them even knowing about it.



Theres no  more Wikipedia?


----------



## Silfy (Nov 29, 2009)

CYRUS DRESDEN 2 said:


> For your current government to implement change by stealth and not force, they need to create such mass hysteria, and mass fear in the people in order for them to take extreme measures. They create a fake terrorist, carry out some sort of depraved action themselves (they, the government demolished the twin towers) then when everyone is panicking and screaming for protection they implement the solution. A solution to a problem that never existed in the first place.
> 
> The solution= more power to police, more control over personal data, less civilian rights,
> 
> ...



Robototon  is that you?
That was that guy from Hannity name  wasnt it?


----------



## Silfy (Nov 29, 2009)

CYRUS DRESDEN 2 said:


> Why hasn't a single one of you questioned why there are 900+ brand new FEMA concentration camps recently developed throughout the nation?
> 
> What is their purpose?
> 
> ...



Tellus where they are and  we will  have someone check them  out


----------



## JenyEliza (Nov 29, 2009)

CYRUS DRESDEN 2 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzUvFRZH7mg&feature=related



They may not have MTV or Wikipedia in 2021, but it seems they still have You Tube! 

Thanks for sharing Dresden.


----------



## CYRUS DRESDEN 2 (Nov 29, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vxd_hsiZ1Ak[/ame]


----------



## Fizz (Nov 29, 2009)

CYRUS DRESDEN 2 said:


> Andrew instead of simply insulting me why can't you at least try break down al the information I have given you thus far and prove that it doesn't combine with your current succession of events.



instead of insulting us why dont we simply break down all the information you have given us so far:

1. you know absolutely no details of anything that happens in the future even though you are talking to us from the year 2021.

2. there is no number 2 because number 1 pretty much covers it all.


----------



## Silfy (Nov 29, 2009)

Aqueduct - December 2, 2009

Race 1 - 12:30 PM     
 MAIDEN SPECIAL WEIGHT  

Purse $41,000. For Maidens, Three Years Old And Upward Foaled In New York State And Approved By The New York State-Bred Registry. Three Year Olds, 121 Lbs.; Older, 122 Lbs. Six Furlongs. (Inner track)  
PP Horse Virtual
Stable A/S Med Jockey Wgt Trainer 
1 Maximus Prospector (NY)   3/C  G Richards 121 P A Chin 
2 We're Going Mobile (NY)   3/C L1 R A Dominguez 121 B N Levine 
3 Pent Up (NY)   3/C L C Hill 121 B M Kravets 
4 Virtues Under Fire (NY)   3/G L1 J Lezcano 121 T A Hills 
5 Believe in Love (NY)   3/G L E Castro 121 B M Kravets 
6 Nearly There (NY)   3/G L1 E S Prado 121 B F Alexander 
7 Driven by Solar (NY)   3/C L J R Velazquez 121 T A Pletcher 
8 Samurai Moon (NY)   3/G L A Garcia 121 R E Schosberg 


PM  me with   Win  Place and  Show I  promise I wont tell  anyone else 
Even  Jeny


----------



## Liability (Nov 29, 2009)

CYRUS DRESDEN 2 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I really don't know how to explain to you what I am about to explain, but I am going to try my best. Please do NOT dismiss this thread as the work of demented lunatic, drunken fool or drug-taking psycopath.
> 
> ...





Hey Cy.  May I call you "future boy?"  Fine.

If you are time traveling, then in your "year" of 2021 it looks like you made it past 2011 or 2012.

If you are enslaved, then how is it that you are free to time travel and write to us?

Aren't you afraid of creating anomolies?

Does this whole deal you are going on about involve Cyborgs by any chance, future boy?

Do the Yankees win the World Series in 2009?  (Ok.  That was a trick question.  They already did.  But is it ALWAYS the case that they won in 2009?)


----------



## Oddball (Nov 29, 2009)

CYRUS DRESDEN 2 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vxd_hsiZ1Ak


No dice.

The lizard people must've got to the dudes at Google already.


----------



## Toro (Nov 29, 2009)

CYRUS DRESDEN 2 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I really don't know how to explain to you what I am about to explain, but I am going to try my best. Please do NOT dismiss this thread as the work of demented lunatic, drunken fool or drug-taking psycopath.
> 
> ...



Hey Cyrus

I believe you completely.

Could you do me a favor though?

Since its 2021 in your time construct, could you please list all the Super Bowl winners for the years 2010 through 2020?  When I go to Vegas, I'll make sure I visit the sports books at the casinos.

Also, could you please check to see what companies are the largest companies on the London Stock Exchange, particularly those that were really small companies or companies that did not exist 12 years ago in your time?  

Finally, I'm a Liverpool fan.  Does Liverpool win the league anytime over the next 12 years?

Thanks.  Much appreciated.


----------



## Toro (Nov 29, 2009)

CYRUS DRESDEN 2 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> how are things?
> 
> ...



Having sex with Supermodels.

My life is gonna rock!


----------



## Toro (Nov 29, 2009)

CYRUS DRESDEN 2 said:


> A very few will CONTROL the fate of many.
> 
> The richest and most powerful of men are scheming against YOU (humanity).
> 
> ...



Did Terral get a sock puppet account?


----------



## Toro (Nov 29, 2009)

CYRUS DRESDEN 2 said:


> Communication is everything. The internet as you know it will only exist for another 2 years. After that, it too will cease to exist. I gather none of you has yet to hear about INTERNET 2 (the goddamn thing) . It will be implemented in 2011 and it will be owned by private corporations and it will be heavily taxed. Everything will be censored. You will NOT be able to communicate with each other and you will not know what is really happening in the world as all the mainstream media (tv, radio, newspapers) will only feed you the stuff they want you to hear.



Will we still be able to download porn?

I mean, that's what most guys use the Internet for...


----------



## Liability (Nov 29, 2009)

Toro said:


> CYRUS DRESDEN 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Communication is everything. The internet as you know it will only exist for another 2 years. After that, it too will cease to exist. I gather none of you has yet to hear about INTERNET 2 (the goddamn thing) . It will be implemented in 2011 and it will be owned by private corporations and it will be heavily taxed. Everything will be censored. You will NOT be able to communicate with each other and you will not know what is really happening in the world as all the mainstream media (tv, radio, newspapers) will only feed you the stuff they want you to hear.
> ...



Wait, I "remember" this part from one of my class trips to the "future."

When "the government" (always in quotations) realized that the "masses" could be placated with porn, the Internet 2 "permitted" porn, but (here's where it got tricky) some of the "subversive" types then learned how to send concealed messages and instructions encoded in the "tits."  

Well, let me tell you -- if you think "censorship" is bad NOW, just WAIT until "the government" starts in, in earnest," on censorship of tits on the Internet 2!

Any hint of a hard-on could get you sent to a gulag!  The dreaded question became, "You saw a tit, didn't you, boy?  Or, are you just happy to CIA me?"


----------



## Said1 (Nov 29, 2009)

CYRUS DRESDEN 2 said:


> I've tried my best.
> 
> Now I understand why you lost the goddamn war! The history books say that you were so easily enticed because all you could do with your lives was watch *MTV* *(don't even know what that is..)* and play videogames. I just hope they were war games. You might need the trigger practise..
> 
> ...



As if.


----------



## Said1 (Nov 29, 2009)

As someone else already mentioned, this trick had been done before. 



> THE TIME TRAVEL TALE OF JOHN TITOR
> 
> Although there is debate over the exact date it started, on November 02, 2000, a person calling themselves Timetravel_0, and later John Titor, started posting on a public forum that he was a time traveler from the year 2036.
> 
> ...



John Titor - Time Traveler


----------



## Fizz (Nov 29, 2009)

Liability said:


> the "subversive" types then learned how to send concealed messages and instructions encoded in the "tits."



i check tits for subversive messages whenever possible. its my job as a secret government agent.in fact, i have volunteered to check each and every tit upon arrival at my concentration camp. (even the ones with hairy nipples)

on a related note, i wish to inform the general public that the purpose of chemtrails is to make tits more firm.


----------



## hjmick (Nov 30, 2009)

I see Nurse Ratched allowed the patients to play on the computer this evening...


----------



## Modbert (Nov 30, 2009)

hjmick said:


> I see Nurse Ratched allowed the patients to play on the computer this evening...



 If I can't rep you, I owe you.


----------



## JW Frogen (Nov 30, 2009)

hjmick said:


> I see Nurse Ratched allowed the patients to play on the computer this evening...



Yes, but they meant well, they were just trying to watch the World Series.


----------



## noose4 (Nov 30, 2009)

CYRUS DRESDEN 2 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> how are things?
> 
> ...



My robot servant will wake me up, I  will take my breakfast nutrient pill, I  will put on my cyber helmet and go for a ride in my aerocar, the future is great!!!!


----------



## noose4 (Nov 30, 2009)

CYRUS DRESDEN 2 said:


> I've tried my best.
> 
> Now I understand why you lost the goddamn war! The history books say that you were so easily enticed because all you could do with your lives was watch MTV (don't even know what that is..) and play videogames. I just hope they were war games. You might need the trigger practise..
> 
> ...



we didnt listen when these time travelers warned us either:


----------



## noose4 (Nov 30, 2009)

Cyrus you have finally arrived!!! Good people of the u.s. Messageboard do not listen to him he lies!!! I too am a time traveler from the future, I am part of the resistance, I traveled in a prototype time machine stolen from the N.N.W.O. (The future enslaving corporate world leaders) We did not have great knowledge of how the technology within the time machine worked so when sent on my mission to intercept Cyrus I  overshot the year 2009 by a few years and have had to assimilate myself into your time over the last few years while awaiting his arrival, my warning to you good people is BEWARE CYRUS AND HIS WARNING!!!! HE IS NOT HERE TO LEAD YOU AWAY FROM FUTURE ENSLAVEMENT!!! HE IS HERE TO POINT YOU IN THE DIRECTION THAT RESULTS IN YOUR ENSLAVEMENT!!!! HEED MY WARNING!!!! I must go now Cyrus's comrades are at the door and I must flee.


----------



## JenyEliza (Nov 30, 2009)

noose4 said:


> Cyrus you have finally arrived!!! Good people of the u.s. Messageboard do not listen to him he lies!!! I too am a time traveler from the future, I am part of the resistance, I traveled in a prototype time machine stolen from the N.N.W.O. (The future enslaving corporate world leaders) We did not have great knowledge of how the technology within the time machine worked so when sent on my mission to intercept Cyrus I  overshot the year 2009 by a few years and have had to assimilate myself into your time over the last few years while awaiting his arrival, my warning to you good people is BEWARE CYRUS AND HIS WARNING!!!! HE IS NOT HERE TO LEAD YOU AWAY FROM FUTURE ENSLAVEMENT!!! HE IS HERE TO POINT YOU IN THE DIRECTION THAT RESULTS IN YOUR ENSLAVEMENT!!!! HEED MY WARNING!!!! I must go now Cyrus's comrades are at the door and I must flee.


----------



## California Girl (Nov 30, 2009)

noose4 said:


> Cyrus you have finally arrived!!! Good people of the u.s. Messageboard do not listen to him he lies!!! I too am a time traveler from the future, I am part of the resistance, I traveled in a prototype time machine stolen from the N.N.W.O. (The future enslaving corporate world leaders) We did not have great knowledge of how the technology within the time machine worked so when sent on my mission to intercept Cyrus I  overshot the year 2009 by a few years and have had to assimilate myself into your time over the last few years while awaiting his arrival, my warning to you good people is BEWARE CYRUS AND HIS WARNING!!!! HE IS NOT HERE TO LEAD YOU AWAY FROM FUTURE ENSLAVEMENT!!! HE IS HERE TO POINT YOU IN THE DIRECTION THAT RESULTS IN YOUR ENSLAVEMENT!!!! HEED MY WARNING!!!! I must go now Cyrus's comrades are at the door and I must flee.



Like we're gonna to believe that!


----------



## noose4 (Nov 30, 2009)

california girl said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> > cyrus you have finally arrived!!! Good people of the u.s. Messageboard do not listen to him he lies!!! I too am a time traveler from the future, i am part of the resistance, i traveled in a prototype time machine stolen from the n.n.w.o. (the future enslaving corporate world leaders) we did not have great knowledge of how the technology within the time machine worked so when sent on my mission to intercept cyrus i  overshot the year 2009 by a few years and have had to assimilate myself into your time over the last few years while awaiting his arrival, my warning to you good people is beware cyrus and his warning!!!! He is not here to lead you away from future enslavement!!! He is here to point you in the direction that results in your enslavement!!!! Heed my warning!!!! I must go now cyrus's comrades are at the door and i must flee.
> ...



disregard my warning at your own peril!!!!! Cyrus is here to enslave your people!!!!!


----------



## Silfy (Nov 30, 2009)

Toro said:


> CYRUS DRESDEN 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all,
> ...



Tiger  may  not agree


----------



## Silfy (Nov 30, 2009)

noose4 said:


> Cyrus you have finally arrived!!! Good people of the u.s. Messageboard do not listen to him he lies!!! I too am a time traveler from the future, I am part of the resistance, I traveled in a prototype time machine stolen from the N.N.W.O. (The future enslaving corporate world leaders) We did not have great knowledge of how the technology within the time machine worked so when sent on my mission to intercept Cyrus I  overshot the year 2009 by a few years and have had to assimilate myself into your time over the last few years while awaiting his arrival, my warning to you good people is BEWARE CYRUS AND HIS WARNING!!!! HE IS NOT HERE TO LEAD YOU AWAY FROM FUTURE ENSLAVEMENT!!! HE IS HERE TO POINT YOU IN THE DIRECTION THAT RESULTS IN YOUR ENSLAVEMENT!!!! HEED MY WARNING!!!! I must go now Cyrus's comrades are at the door and I must flee.



Are his comrades Hannity Mods?


----------



## B94 (Nov 30, 2009)

Come on now CYRUS, everyone knows President Palin put an end to the NEW WORLD ORDER in 2013.


----------



## JenyEliza (Nov 30, 2009)

B94 said:


> Come on now CYRUS, everyone knows President Palin put an end to the NEW WORLD ORDER in 2013.



Exactly!  And....she put an end to that North American Union too....  Never got off the ground.


----------



## noose4 (Dec 1, 2009)

JenyEliza said:


> B94 said:
> 
> 
> > Come on now CYRUS, everyone knows President Palin put an end to the NEW WORLD ORDER in 2013.
> ...



and she put an end to the U.S.A. also.!!! after she quit the presidency in the first half year of her term the newly revamped Soviet Union invaded just like in the movie Red Dawn!!!


----------



## JenyEliza (Dec 1, 2009)

noose4 said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> > B94 said:
> ...



If you're really from our future, please post a headline from a major news media outlet, showing the date this alleged "revolution" took place.

Please include a link---and You Tube video coverage, since there's no MTV and all you have is that damned INTERNET 2!


----------



## noose4 (Dec 1, 2009)

JenyEliza said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> > JenyEliza said:
> ...



Only people can travel back in time not newspapers or video clips or material items, didnt you watch terminator?Arnold traveled back here naked.

But I  will paraphrase the headline story from the day this happened, " Today July 15TH 2013 I  Sarah Palin resign the presidency to pursue other interests, the current negotiations with the new Soviet Union will just have to be handled by somebody else, I am moving on to doing my own reality show on fox news channel 3, Fox News after dark!!!" The Soviet Prime Minister, Yakhov Smirnoff so insulted by the abandonment of the talks initiated an invasion of North America by landing troops through Alaska, it seems Sarah also quit keeping an eye on the Russians from her house.


----------



## JenyEliza (Dec 1, 2009)

noose4 said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> > noose4 said:
> ...



Ah....horsefeathers.

You're as  big a loon and a phony as Dresden.

Both of you need to check into in-patient psychiatric treatment!


----------



## noose4 (Dec 1, 2009)

JenyEliza said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> > JenyEliza said:
> ...



So you actually thought that I thought I was from the future?


----------



## JenyEliza (Dec 1, 2009)

noose4 said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> > noose4 said:
> ...




No, are you stupid?


----------



## noose4 (Dec 1, 2009)

JenyEliza said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> > JenyEliza said:
> ...


You are the one saying I should seek psychiatric help, satire usually doesnt call for that.


----------



## Liability (Dec 2, 2009)

noose4 said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> > noose4 said:
> ...



Not quite accurate.  She identified you as a "loon."  You can of course be a loon independent of your lame efforts at "satire."


----------



## noose4 (Dec 2, 2009)

Liability said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> > JenyEliza said:
> ...



Ironic you calling anybody else's efforts lame

Now are you going to break out that great comedic mind and wit and call me something like loosey noosey or one of those other amazingly funny nicknames that you come up with for people?


----------



## Silfy (Dec 3, 2009)

Did Cyrus go back   to  2021?


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 3, 2009)

Do they say Allah Akbar in Eurabia yet?
Did we kill all the damn Jews yet?
Do they still have shamWow?
Did they bring back the 8 track yet?
Does Madonna still look sexy? And how many more kids did she adopt?
Did someone finally put a hole is Hugo Fat ASS's head?
Has Shogun finally moved out of his parent's basement and gotten laid?

Did we finally make it to Mars (you know the planet your from)?


----------



## CYRUS DRESDEN 2 (Dec 20, 2009)

Okay, okay..

It was clearly just a hoax (just like the entire New World Order).

My apologies, I didn't want anyone to panic. 
But I have to unleash my creativity and imagination some way..

I do live in London though, and you Americans fascinate me.. 
You're not that dumb after all (with all due respect of course)

As a matter of fact, I'll be coming to the States next year at some point. 
Can anyone recommend which is best: the East coast or the West? 

And by the way, how do you pronounce "tomatoes"?


----------



## Liability (Dec 20, 2009)

noose4 said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > noose4 said:
> ...



Is that it?

That's the best you can do after all your huffing and puffing?

You are either getting even more pathetically lame than you have always been, or you just aren't putting any effort into it.


----------



## JenyEliza (Dec 20, 2009)

CYRUS DRESDEN 2 said:


> Okay, okay..
> 
> It was clearly just a hoax (just like the entire New World Order).
> 
> ...



Let's see....if you're a liberal, you'll love the West Coast (we don't call it the Left Coast for no reason you know).

If you're a Conservative, you'll love middle America and the deep south.

The word here is properly pronounced "Ta-may-toh".

I'm glad we fascinate you.  Sometimes you Brits (but moreso Aussies and the Irish) fascinate me.

Slainte!


----------



## JenyEliza (Dec 20, 2009)

ps.  HOW pickled were you the night you created this thread?  You must have been down the pub a long time to come up with this!


----------



## noose4 (Dec 20, 2009)

Liability said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



More predictable tripe from you, you forgot to use your comedic wit and call me noosey loosey or one of those other amazing nicknames your brilliant wit can come up with.


----------



## Liability (Dec 20, 2009)

noose4 said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > noose4 said:
> ...



Oh.  So you've still got nothing, eh?

Ok.

I guess I owe you an apology because I just didn't realize how much I had crawled under your thin skin.  I didn't realize how much you craved and needed the attention.

So, I have now fulfilled my obligation.  I have rsponded to you, filling that aching void in your life.  And, because I am a compassionate conservative, Loosey, I am even going to now grant you the last word.

Let 'er rip.  Make it really hurt!


----------



## Polk (Dec 20, 2009)

GHook93 said:


> Do they still have shamWow?



Most important question anyone has asked in this thread.



> Does Madonna still look sexy?



I think the boat sailed on that long ago.


----------



## noose4 (Dec 21, 2009)

Liability said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



More brilliance!!! Robin Williams job is in jeopardy that's for sure!!!!!!


----------



## VInvincible (Feb 21, 2016)

Well,I seem to have  crossed  so much  after the day ended.Probably for the best.


----------

